# Ideas for a 4-H dairy goat project?



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

So I am going to be a leader for my local dairy goat project for 4-H this year. I already plan on visiting a local dairy for the kids to meet the goats and to learn how to make candles or ice cream, something simple. I also plan on taking the group to see a dairy goat show.

Does anyone have any ideas of other things we could do? Anything your group has done before that you or your kids enjoyed?

Any feedback is appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

What about finding a local judge that would come and talk to your group about showing or maybe attending a goat clinic as a group?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Maybe shave a goat for show? My group doesn't do anything big for goats, so I had to figure it out myself.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

We have went to a goat milk dairy, which was very interesting! We also had a local vet come and do a dehorning demonstration, and answer questions regarding vaccinations, etc. We have went to livestock clinics held at local colleges. Some of our meetings are more paper oriented, some are hands on.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Meet a local veternarian that deals with goats so that you and everyone else can ask questions.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Teach about kidding! Kidding is one of my favorite parts of owning goats, and I loved to watch the presentations and videos of it in our group.

Always do a rundown of basic breeds, goat care, conformation, diseases, feeds, and even showing. Make it fun! Create games out of it. Play Pin the Escutcheon on the Doe


----------



## kimbuffet (Apr 18, 2013)

My daughter loaned out her late kids that were small to all of the clover kids in our club so that they could show. Our fair even let them show young bucklings. Many of the clover kids do not live on farms-our club is a static exhibit club. She had goat practices at our house and taught the basics of showing. All of the clover kids received a trophy and were so excited.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Put on a show - it doesn't have to be anything "official" but you could find a local breeder or someone who knows a good amount about judging and showing and would be willing to be the judge, have a showmanship class and a goat show. You can make or buy ribbons or do something else for prizes. Make it fun by having a costume class too!


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

I am the teen leader of the dairy goat group in my club.  I've seen a lot of the ideas listed here done (goat milk ice cream is super fun). I also highly recommend the one about having a veterinarian come and speak. Another super fun thing is have a little quiz bowl or even just some trivia about dairy goat anatomy, etc. Mainly things you will be asked at a show. It was super helpful come show time, and one of my favorite memories of being in the project. Good luck!


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

I think we are in your area (CA Foothills?), I've done multiple field days and judging activites - I can let you know when we do the next one. We have had 4Her's present their goats and then talk about them. Showmanship clinics and knowledge bowls. Why we feed what we feed. Digestive system discussion. 

Depending on the level of you 4Hers you can also get out some Dairy Goat Journals and look at the judging classes. Talk about why they were placed the way they were.

I can also send you a list of some of the best shows in CA for 4Hers to attend. Ones that have extra activities for youth.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

goatgirlzCA said:


> We have went to a goat milk dairy, which was very interesting! We also had a local vet come and do a dehorning demonstration, and answer questions regarding vaccinations, etc. We have went to livestock clinics held at local colleges. Some of our meetings are more paper oriented, some are hands on.


Can I ask which college(s) you went to for the livestock clinics? I am in California as well and am a teen leader for my group, so I'd be curious to see if that's an option for us as well.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

nigies4ever said:


> Can I ask which college(s) you went to for the livestock clinics? I am in California as well and am a teen leader for my group, so I'd be curious to see if that's an option for us as well.


Northern CA or Southern CA?

Sometimes livestock clinics have dairy goats and sometimes they do not so just keep that in mind.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh and don't forget about UC Davis Goat Day on Feb 1 

animalscience.ucdavis.edu/events/goatday/2014/Goat Day 2014 Brochure updated.pdf


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Cadence said:


> Oh and don't forget about UC Davis Goat Day on Feb 1
> 
> animalscience.ucdavis.edu/events/goatday/2014/Goat Day 2014 Brochure updated.pdf


Northern CA, and thanks for telling me about the UC Davis thing, didn't know about that.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

nigies4ever said:


> Northern CA, and thanks for telling me about the UC Davis thing, didn't know about that.


NorCal... okay

Depending on where in Northern CA you are Modesto JC does a good field day. Chico State does a field day I believe. The Davis Goat Day is lots of fun. North Valley (Red Bluff) does a field day in November which is great (good way to start off the 4H year). If you are far north, there is a good field day in Oregon in late February.

If you are looking for shows, Red Bluff (NVDGA) and REDGA are good shows for 4Hers.

I just got the dates for Alameda Co Fair and I am putting on a second ring there with a 1 day milk test so if you are within driving distance to there, that would be a great show to attend, lots of 4Hers to meet and lots of Nigerian 4Hers.

We put on a field day in Stockton last year and we will do it again this year (in Sept). Plus depending on where you are I know we had a field day at our house last year with about 25 people. Don't know if we will do that again, but there were about 4 counties represented so I consider it a pretty good success.

Hope that gives you a starting out point. I can probably give more specifics depending on what you are interested in.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Cadence said:


> NorCal... okay
> 
> Depending on where in Northern CA you are Modesto JC does a good field day. Chico State does a field day I believe. The Davis Goat Day is lots of fun. North Valley (Red Bluff) does a field day in November which is great (good way to start off the 4H year). If you are far north, there is a good field day in Oregon in late February.
> 
> ...


Our group will possibly do the UC Davis goat day. The other ones, except for maybe the Stockton one, are a bit of a drive for us. We may look at the Stockton one, but Sept. is always a busy month for us. Thanks so much for all the good ideas!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

My group is thinking of doing the uc davis one as well. Any idea when mjc is doing their field day? They are pretty close to us and so is stockton.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

MJC Field day is usually the 2nd or 3rd weekend in March. I highly encourage the UC Davis goat day if for no other reason than to meet lots of other goat people.

nigies4ever - For you on the coast, there is also a show in Watsonville at the fairgrounds in July. A long ways off, but a fun show none the less. There is a show in Paso Robles in May (first weekend). I believe they have showmanship so it might be a fun chance to come down and practice. 

Remember that at open shows, if you just want to do showmanship, you can use a goat you don't own just for practice. We let lots of 4Hers use our goats just so they can get a chance to show in the ring. If you want to go to one of the shows but can't get your goats there, it might be a good option


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Cadence said:


> MJC Field day is usually the 2nd or 3rd weekend in March. I highly encourage the UC Davis goat day if for no other reason than to meet lots of other goat people.
> 
> nigies4ever - For you on the coast, there is also a show in Watsonville at the fairgrounds in July. A long ways off, but a fun show none the less. There is a show in Paso Robles in May (first weekend). I believe they have showmanship so it might be a fun chance to come down and practice.
> 
> Remember that at open shows, if you just want to do showmanship, you can use a goat you don't own just for practice. We let lots of 4Hers use our goats just so they can get a chance to show in the ring. If you want to go to one of the shows but can't get your goats there, it might be a good option


Our group does the CCCDGA Show in Watsonville actually. We are a Santa Cruz County 4H group, so that's one of our main shows.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Break up different parts of management into lessons with hands on things too. Hoof trimmjng, kidding, vaccinations, maybe ask to visit a vet clinic when they have goats in. If your going to show then teach about grooming and have a grooming day. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

How about a pack goat demonstration.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

What about doing your own fecals at home?


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

I know this thread is a little older, but for those of you in the Northern CA area, we are putting on another Field Day if you want to bring any 4Hers or FFA youth.

It will be March 22 in Livermore CA and you download the flyer at the front page of our website: http://cadencedairygoats.webs.com/

Please let me know if you have any question. RSVP for space/handouts and I'd love to see any of your 4Hers (or FFA) come to the field day.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I plan on bringing my two dairy goat kids. We're looking forward to it 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

